# Sell Gear?



## mpeeps (Jul 3, 2019)

I hope this is an appropriate forum for this question, but where are the best sites to sell used, excellent quality Canon cameras and lenses?


----------



## Dantana (Jul 3, 2019)

I have had good luck on the Fred Miranda board, but as with all used stuff, your mileage may vary.


----------



## sdz (Jul 4, 2019)

I got decent prices for Canon gear from Adorama when I used what I sold to purchase new gear.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2019)

I get the highest price by selling on ebay, but I have a business that sells online and I have 20 years of selling on ebay, so I'm comfortable with the risks. Craigslist is a good way here in Spokane to sell. I usually meet a buyer at a local Starbucks.

Of course, you can sell to one of the Camera Stores, Adorama, B&H, or many sell to KEH. You will get considerably less selling that way, they need to resell the gear for a profit so its to be expected. You might receive in the range of 65-75% of the resale value. The summer sales slump is now hitting, so used prices drop as well.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jul 4, 2019)

Usually sell/buy my camera gear on eBay, I have accepted the risks and so far not bad at all.
Currently planning to sell most of my Canon DSRL camera gear, as the used cost is EF format is plummeting very quickly.

I have been using Canon cameras for the last 15 years and I never felt so disappointed like today with Canon's response to market challenges. EOS-R cameras looks like "handicapped" version of the competition cameras causing that lot of users are migrating to other brands, saturating the used camera/lens market and driving the used value of items very low. 
I like canon's color rendition and lenses but cameras really disappoint.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 4, 2019)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> I have been using Canon cameras for the last 15 years and I never felt so disappointed like today with Canon's response to market challenges. EOS-R cameras looks like "handicapped" version of the competition cameras causing that lot of users are migrating to other brands, saturating the used camera/lens market and driving the used value of items very low.


Where can I get these "very low" value items? Do they ship to Germany?


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 4, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Where can I get these "very low" value items? Do they ship to Germany?


I want them too! And pay 1 % more than Kit!


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 4, 2019)

mpeeps said:


> I hope this is an appropriate forum for this question, but where are the best sites to sell used, excellent quality Canon cameras and lenses?


Depends where you live - not _everyone_ is in the US.

I really like MPB...


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 4, 2019)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> I have been using Canon cameras for the last 15 years and I never felt so disappointed like today with Canon's response to market challenges.
> 
> ...
> 
> I like canon's color rendition and lenses but cameras really disappoint.


Nobody asked your opinion. But the fact is that if you can't take _superlative _images with your Canon kit, it ain't the fault of the cameras.

Oh - and "Canon's response to market challenges" might disappoint you, but it's hard to argue against them, given that Canon continues to outsell the rest by a significant margin.

Maybe they know more about responding to market challenges than you do...


----------



## AlanF (Jul 4, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Depends where you live - not _everyone_ is in the US.
> 
> I really like MPB...


I have got better prices for expensive items from MPB than I would have got from eBay after it and PayPal have taken their cut and postage. And there is no hassle from them.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jul 4, 2019)

I've been trying to lighten up on some less frequently needed gear and the market for used Canon EF bodies and lenses, at least in my area, seems a bit soft at the moment.

I was able to sell my ver1 100-400L relatively quickly but zero response to my 7D2 and 400 5.6L craigslist ads in over a month. It's rarely taken longer than a week for me to sell used gear on craigslist in the past and those are both technicslly "current" releases. I'm asking very fair prices for both. FYI for whatever it's worth to anybody.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 4, 2019)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> Usually sell/buy my camera gear on eBay, I have accepted the risks and so far not bad at all.
> Currently planning to sell most of my Canon DSRL camera gear, as the used cost is EF format is plummeting very quickly.
> 
> I have been using Canon cameras for the last 15 years and I never felt so disappointed like today with Canon's response to market challenges. EOS-R cameras looks like "handicapped" version of the competition cameras causing that lot of users are migrating to other brands, saturating the used camera/lens market and driving the used value of items very low.
> I like canon's color rendition and lenses but cameras really disappoint.


Hahaha...you're really funny, aren't you?
Unfortunately, Canon's market dominance is real...and not in danger at all.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 4, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I have got better prices for expensive items from MPB than I would have got from eBay after it and PayPal have taken their cut and postage. And there is no hassle from them.


Yep, I'm happy to buy from, and sell to, MPB. Mind you, I got my 1D x from Warehouse Express - they were doing a better price for the condition of the camera, than anything MPB had on the shelves at the time...


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 4, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Hahaha...you're really funny, aren't you?
> Unfortunately, Canon's market dominance is real...and not in danger at all.


Not least because, _in the right hands_, they continue to make excellent images a trivially easy endeavour.

*We don't (continue to) buy 'em because they're crap...*


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 4, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Yep, I'm happy to buy from, and sell to, MPB. Mind you, I got my 1D x from Warehouse Express - they were doing a better price for the condition of the camera, than anything MPB had on the shelves at the time...


MPB is indeed a very good address for selling and buying.
Yet, their pricing policy is sometimes quite strange, since popular Canon items can cost used, as much as brand new ones, cashback deduced.
Nevertheless, a reliable company I enjoy buying from.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 4, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> MPB is indeed a very good address for selling and buying.
> Yet, their pricing policy is sometimes quite strange, since popular Canon items can cost used, as much as brand new ones, cashback deduced.
> Nevertheless, a reliable company I enjoy buying from.


Yeah, there's a bit of _caveat emptor _about their prices, sometimes - but if people are prepared to pay...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I have got better prices for expensive items from MPB than I would have got from eBay after it and PayPal have taken their cut and postage. And there is no hassle from them.


With ebay, it depends on your account and selling history. I pay much less than someone new does and then I get another 20% off fees due to my 100% feedback rating and sales volume. If I had to pay the full ebay fees, I'd likely be better off selling to one of the stores. My cost to sell is about 7% plus another 4% for PayPal. I tend to get at least 30% more than trade in to the stores, thats also due to my detailed description of the items condition, good photographs, and 100% feedback ratings.


----------



## mpeeps (Jul 4, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Depends where you live - not _everyone_ is in the US.
> 
> I really like MPB...


Thanks Keith! I never assumed where everyone lives, but thanks for guessing correctly.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2019)

mpeeps said:


> Thanks Keith! I never assumed where everyone lives, but thanks for guessing correctly.


Actually, clicking on your user name brings up a profile that says California, so the only guess is that you know where you are from


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jul 9, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Nobody asked your opinion. But the fact is that if you can't take _superlative _images with your Canon kit, it ain't the fault of the cameras.
> 
> Oh - and "Canon's response to market challenges" might disappoint you, but it's hard to argue against them, given that Canon continues to outsell the rest by a significant margin.
> 
> Maybe they know more about responding to market challenges than you do...



This is an opinion-free forum so, I can express my opinion at my discretion unless I disrespect or offend anyone here I think...and yes, I have taken and continue to take good images that can be taken event with a P&S little camera with proper technique.

Talking about sales in 2018.

So, yeah, this shows Canon is gaining overall market share, but don't be getting all excited about the current R system , because we don't even know if that's a factor in this report. The FF market sales are not longer led by Canon, adding the APS-C and other consumer-grade cameras (biggest part of Canon's sales & profit) is not relevant to the discussion to claim that canon continue to outsell others, I think. What is very valid is the fact that Canon colors are among the nest and lenses are top notch and for that reason continue to be used on other brands camera with adaptors. 

Canon R autofocus, ISO and Dynamic Range are not up to the level of Sony and Nikon. What is remarkable are the newly released lenses.

Once a pro R is released and something that wildlife/sport shooters can use comes out then we'll see a real behavior of the market but, as Canon normally behaves, don't expect that these improvements in the Pro-R body will be incorporated in the lower tier FF bodies in the short term.


----------

